# Visitor Visa - 30 days or 60 days?



## olydan1 (Sep 23, 2010)

So my visa expires here in two weeks, but I hear there is also a 30 day grace period. Does that apply to all visas or just long stay visas?

I'm wondering if I should head to Sri Lanka or Oman next weekend to refresh the visa or just wait out the next three weeks and be a week over my visa. Let me know.

I've heard different stories:
-That I have 30 days grace with no penalty
-That I have 30 days grace, but will be fined 200 first day and 100 for each overstayed day
-That there can be more considerable fines and I should head out of the country ASAP

Any help would be great!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I would go by the 30 days validity. As far as I know, they sometimes allow you an extra 10 days grace for a visitor's visa but that comes down to the immigration officer. They can and may possibly fine you (one of my friends found this out the hard way!). I personally would not waste money on fines - you can drive to Hatta in under an hour and sort out a new visa with relative ease.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

if you over stay your 30 days, then you will be charged a penalty i do not know what they base the penalty off from but i did pay in the past, i would suggest you drive to Hatta, Oman or you can just fly to Muscat, Oman, i will be doing this also by next week, as my visa expires on the 15th


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Ten days grace period. 

You are fined 100 dirhams a day. 

Drive, fly, walk.. whatever, asap!


----------



## vastmassive (May 16, 2010)

The rules changed last year in an attempt to creat confusion amungst visa runners...... the status at this present time is that your visa is valid for 30 days with a grace period of 10day additionally... and yes you will be charged 100AED for each day that you are over with a small processing fee of 20AED...... Hatta is your best bet as the Oman border only charge you 60AED to enter then exit.


----------



## olydan1 (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you all. I'm taking a quick trip to Sri Lanka this weekend so shouldn't be an issue. My larger issue is trying to get my company to cover the trip. I'm not sure if they will, but would assume the company has some sort of liability to keep me "legal".

Any thoughts on that?

Does anyone's company have a policy about covering charges incurred for taking trips outside the country?


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Your company should/could pay for an extension which gives you an additional 45 days. its about 700dhs.


----------



## vastmassive (May 16, 2010)

Rochelle said:


> Your company should/could pay for an extension which gives you an additional 45 days. its about 700dhs.


Yes but you can only do this once


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Since Olydan is already working I assume the visa is in the pipeline for an employment/residency so the once should be enough.


----------

